# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Pompas de jabón

## S3.

Hola estoy trabajando en una rutina de pompas de jabón

Estoy buscando videos (o cualquier tipo de información) de ese tema para sacar ideas pero no encuentro casi material.

Esta actuación de Dirk Losander me ha inspirado mucho 
YouTube - Master of the Art of Levitation




Tambien Incluyo esta de Fred Kaps aunque yo busco con pompas reales
YouTube - Fred kaps magic bubble





Bueno a ver si alguien me puede orientar un poco en el tema

Un saludiko :001 005:

----------


## Pulgas

Mirko:
YouTube - Mirko

----------


## S3.

gracias por el aporte Pulgas

----------


## S3.

aprovecho el hilo para preguntar algo, creeis que es posible meter una flor en una burbuja? 

Visualmente algo así 


En un hilo pasado del foro he visto que alguien preguntaba por un material sobre el cual rebotaban las burbujas, a ver si hoy alguien tiene la solución. Puede ser algún material textil hidrofóbico, todo es hacer pruebas...

----------


## Ravenous

Yo juraría que ya di la solución a eso, pero en fin... Cualquier tela, sobre todo lana y algodón, pero las burbujas tienen que estar "tuneadas", si no, nada puede evitar que exploten al contacto con lo que sea.

Por otro lado, Losander mismamente mete un rosa en una burbuja. No es muy limpio, y no tengo muy claro que pueda mantenerse. Lo que tampoco tengo claro es que en esa foto, la flor esté dentro, si fuera así, entonces, si, es posible hacerlo.

----------


## S3.

Cuando Losander mete la rosa en la burbuja tiene un artefacto sobre el que pone la burbuja y del que sale la rosa, yo opino que es curioso de ver, pero si se consigue unicamente con dos elementos, una burbuja y una flor, se convierte en algo magico, y si por poca estabilidad que tenga se la regalas a un espectador, ese espectador recibira algo bello y valioso, aunque efimero. Imaginate lo que puede llegar a pensar jajaj

La foto puede ser un montaje...

Gracias por lo de la tela. Tendre que investigar que significa eso de que esten tuneadas. Te refieres a un famoso ingrediente por el que se pregunto anteriormente en el foro??

Un saludito

----------


## Ravenous

Eso mismo. El artilugio de Losander no es más que un tubo. En principio, la física no permite introducir algo como una flor en una burbuja a pelo.

----------


## nonolandia6

Hola muy buenas!!!! Este tema de las pompas me parece muy interesante!!!! En septiembre se va a casa mi prima...siempre hago lo mismo en las bodas que es tocar el piano o el saxo pero esta vez les quiero sorprender de verdad. Mi pregunta solo va dirigida a la dificultad.¿ Vosotros creeis que un mago, bueno mago no me considero, tan nuevo como yo se puede preparar esta rutina de Losander comprando simplemente  el paño con gimmick y liquido para pompas de jabón de su pagina web, y tener esta rutina + o - , preparada para septiembre de este año?
No hace falta que me contesteis que corro mucho y que todavia soy muy nuevo para pensar en esto y etc. etc. poruqe ya lo sé simplemente si pensais que se puede hacer... Solo quiero dejar un pequeño detalle no hacer una actuación de magia completa. Muchas gracias!!!

----------


## Pulgas

Trabajar con pompas es complicadillo, porque, además del juego, necesitas condiciones ambientales específicas (como la humedad en el ambiente).
Si le dedicas bastante tiempo diario, puedes  tener la rutina lista (tienes más de dos meses), pero vas a necesitar mucho tiempo.
No es una rutina sencilla.

----------


## nonolandia6

La cuestión es que yo lo quiero hacer pero la realidad es que tengo miedo de comprarme el juego y que no sea capaz de hacerlo. Porque yo estaba muy tranquilo con mi canuto, pero no sé se me a ocurrido y claro el juego cuesta 150 euros en su pagina y no se si lo habrá mas barato pero me extraña. Con respectos a las condicciones ambientales seria cuestión de informarme  del tema, no se si se ha hablado en el foro de esta cuestión, he mirado todo lo que sale de pompas pero solo he leido algo de un fumigador de agua o algo asi...no me hagas mucho caso. Si se te ocurren más dificultades y me las quieres decir te lo agradecería mucho ya que como te he dicho es bastante dinero!!! Muchas gracias por tu aporte Pulgas

----------


## Pulgas

La sposi9bilidades de que "te rindas" son altas,
Supongo que te refieres al primero de los efectos del vídeo (la rutina entera ni te la plantees).
Vas a anecesitar ponerte al día en varias técnicas de salón: bola zombi, H.I....
Casi, casi, el menor de tus problemas va a ser la pompa.
Si quieres meter la rosa, olvídate de la idea de que se pueda regalar (no se puede) y si deseas jugar con le levitación de la pompa y que te obedezca, ptrepárate a gastar mucho más dinero en pruebas, porque aprender a hacerlo bien te va a sallir bastante caro.
Lo mismo te ocurrirá si pretendes jugar con el aro: dinero, dinero y muchíiiisimas horas de ensayo (y es imposible que lo consigas con esa limpieza en un par de meses).

----------


## Pulgas

Por cierto, necesitarás también condiciones específicas de iluminación.
En el salón donde se sirva la comida será complicado que puedas hacerlo. Si lo haces durante el baile tienes más posibilidades, pero tendrás que probar antes.

----------


## nonolandia6

Ufff me estás kitando las ganas y sobre todo por lo de " si deseas jugar con le levitación de la pompa y que te obedezca,  ptrepárate a gastar mucho más dinero en pruebas, porque aprender a  hacerlo bien te va a sallir bastante caro"   eso no me a molado nada!!! osea que con los 150pavos no es suficiente vale pues entonces voy a ir borrandolo de mi cabeza bastante... joder pues mira que me hacia ilusión, pero claro a veces está antes el dinero que la magia... no se tendré que ir pensando en otra cosa asi que pueda impresionar y que sea un simple detalle, si se te ocurre algo comentamelo porfa!!! Muchas gracias Pulgas

----------


## Pulgas

Es que te has puesto como objetivo algo complicado. Ten en cuenta que Losander es un número uno, y esa rutina es digna de tal. Por eso nos gusta tanto.

----------


## nonolandia6

Eso es lo que pasa que el número es muy bonito y alucinante!!! Osea analizando la rutina lo más fácil es hacer que la pompa viaje locamente flotando no¿?   Joder es que me ha chafado la idea tio!!!!
Es que en la última boda donde se casó otra prima mia vino un mago(de salamanca) que levitó una mesa a la novia y causó furor en la boda, vamos que el tio triunfo... y tengo esa espinita clavada ahí

----------


## Pulgas

Ya lo siento, pero me temo que es lo que hay.

----------


## nonolandia6

Entonces simplificando la cosa ¿Que podria hacer de esta rutina de pompas de Losander con facilidad teniendo el pañuelo y el bote de pompas que vende en su web? Es que no se me va de la cabeza!!!!

----------


## Pulgas

Con facilidad, nada  :Wink1: .
Con esfuerzo y muchas horas la levitación de la pompa y meterla en el pañuelo. Pero piénsatelo bien.

----------


## nonolandia6

No se Pulgas es que como no sé de que hablo ya que no se como funciona el Gimmicks ni nada!!! no sabria decirte nada si yo supiera lo que hay que conseguir antes de comprarlo... es muy dificil. Es que en esto no hay quien se fie tio también escuchado que manejar la baraja invisible era de profesionales y que era muy complicado y a mi me ha bastado con un par de semanas todos los dias para que ya no haya posibilidad ninguna de que se vea nada... pero no se esto es como todo a lo mejor me encuentro con algo que toda la gente lo hace sin problemas y a mi me cuesta más pero es que sin saber nada no se la dificultad... si es por horas no pasa nada ya termino de estudiar y tengo todo el verano para hacerlo. Lo que pasa que como te he comentado antes el objetivo seria la boda poruqe yo no voy a tener muchas más oportunidades de hacer algo asi con público.
Otra pregunta¿Los efectos de luces son muy complejos?

----------


## Pulgas

Re envío un MP.

----------

